# Maloof Seat Reinforcement



## jonsprague0000 (Jan 18, 2014)

Is adding dowels or biscuits really necessary when glueing up a Maloof rocking chair seat? Both Scott Morrison and Sam use dowels while Charles Brock uses dominoes. Are these for alignment when glueing or to add strength to the chair. I don't have a drill press or domino jointer so I would prefer not to add the dowels/dominoes if they really aren't needed.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

They help with alignment as well, keep things from sliding while you clamp together


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Dowels do add some mechanical reinforcement that resists the shearing forces caused by applying downward weight. In order to break the joint you have to shear the dowel. That's an added layer of protection from eventual glue failure.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

Rockler sells a fairly cheap doweling jig. I stuck some sandpaper with double sided tape on mine to prevent slipping.


----------

